# New Wheels are finally on!!



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Well finally got the tyres put on my new wheels today. Had some fun getting the centre caps off the old wheels, fitted the new bling and took quite a few pictures to share with you lot.  















































Oh yes I am one Happy Chappie!


----------



## Bubble (Oct 3, 2003)

Good to see them finaly on there Steve:clap:


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Caw blimey guv'nor, they look bloody amazing. Different too. Didn't want CE28N's in the end then??

most definitely worth a :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: or three


----------



## Asim_gti (Jun 2, 2007)

great choice of wheel set the car of to a T


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

wow! The colours from the dish sets the wheels off.


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Thanks guys. The photos don't do the wheels any justice. They really have to be seen in the flesh to be really appreciated.





MADsteve said:


> Caw blimey guv'nor, they look bloody amazing. Different too. Didn't want CE28N's in the end then??
> 
> most definitely worth a :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: or three



Cheers Steve. Had a change of mind in the end, plus your looking at the first GTR in the UK wearing these wheels


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Wheels*

Bandit are they 19`s and what width and offset. Look lovely....


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Mark, they are indeed 19". 9.5" wide, with a +12 offset.


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

Nice! I bet they look sweet driving as well.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

those are hott! nice wheels


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

You must be the king of bling now with those wheels

from now on do we have to adress you as "Sir Bling-alot" ?


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

thats quite sexy, i love the style of these wheels


----------



## mava_rules (Feb 22, 2006)

god damn! them are cool. love the colour.


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Thanks once again everyone. Big Thankyou to Rick from DragandDrift for sorting the deal out for me :thumbsup:.

Heres some more better quality pictures for you all.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Those wheels are probably the nicest I have seen on a 33


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

Super stunning mate........that is fantastic.
Blue wheel nuts, are you happy with them? I think they are better suited to this rim, as there is a lovley blue shine in the rim.


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Rick if you could see the grin on my face you would know im more than happy with them.  :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

This car caused quite a stir wherever i went yesterday, all a heard was 'look at the wheels on that car/skyline' made me chuckle :chuckle: 

Thanks for sorting them out for me mate.:bowdown1: :thumbsup:


Steve


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

WHY DID I BUY CE28's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Stunning mate

Rob


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

Bandit said:


> Rick if you could see the grin on my face you would know im more than happy with them.  :bowdown1: :bowdown1:
> 
> This car caused quite a stir wherever i went yesterday, all a heard was 'look at the wheels on that car/skyline' made me chuckle :chuckle:
> 
> ...


Steve, I think you will hear that alot, :chuckle: 

Anytime I can help mate, give me a shout, Just happy your happy.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

tweenierob said:


> WHY DID I BUY CE28's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Stunning mate
> 
> Rob


Cheers Rob

Thats why i didn't buy CE28's or TE37's, they are very very nice wheels but very common. At least for the time being i can sit back and look at my car knowing there is nobody else in the UK running these on a skyline :chuckle: .


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

wow.... looks AWSOME!


----------



## FnMTEAM (Mar 14, 2006)

Is it to cheeky to ask what these cost ??


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

so tell us what brand and model of wheels those are! i've never seen anything like those ever in my life and i love them. great job!


----------



## who me? (Jun 15, 2005)

Gram Light 57S Pro's and very nice:bowdown1:


----------



## LAURENCE (Jan 4, 2005)

Yes-Yes-Yes!
Very attractive rims, Good Work 
I don't think anyone could avoid staring at those rims as the car rolled past.


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

LOL. Thanks once again everybody. :thumbsup:


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*All I have to do now*

Is figure out how to get those spectacular rims set on my GT-N hubs & spokes. That would suit me to the ground.

Looking very fine though.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Looks different,but good:thumbsup:


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

Jaw droppingly stunning dude good purchase


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

Those are simply gorgeous and work damned well with your paint colour.

_*Rubs chin thoughtfully*_

I wonder if those would suit a '32...

_*Rubs chin some more*_

I wonder if I could pimp my Mum to pay for a set...


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

it's so nice mate :smokin:


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

they look truly stunning - they looked good when you put up the pic of them just sat in a heap on their own. Very different and original - car looks stunningly shiny too - someone's been mr miyagi'ing their car


----------



## Flint (Mar 31, 2006)

*Wauw...*

Finally something really different and it still looks great. Best combination I've seen in a long time...:bowdown1:


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

:bowdown1: Bloody el. Thanks everyone :bowdown1: 



anthonymcgrath said:


> car looks stunningly shiny too - someone's been mr miyagi'ing their car



That would be porter cabled with only the finest products Alex Creasey has to offer.


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Bandit, looks great!!!:bowdown1: 

Just wondering, what are the size, width, offset and dish (A,B,C) you are using?

I just want to know how much "lip" you got for your combo.


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Nocturnal.

The size is 19 X 9.5 offset +12. Not sure what you mean by (A,B,C dish) its quite deep, say a packet of cigarettes legth ways deep, can measure it for you if you want.:chuckle: 


Steve


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

It should be DiskB then. Assuming it is a standard offset and not a custom one. I am sure DragAndDrift can confirm if he is online.

Disk is the back spaceing, basically how much area you have behind to spoke to clear your caliper. If DiskB will clear a Standard Brembo caliper, then it should be plenty to clear most big brake kit.

Nice, looking VERY nice.  Thanks for the info.


----------

